# A Newcomer's Guide To Starting Out



## pebbles (Feb 12, 2005)

Courtesy of DSD a/k/a Dontspeakdefeat. 
If you are new here, and would like a starting point, this is the best you can find!! It's absolutely complete. http://journals.fotki.com/dontspeakdefeat/newcomer/ Also, I normally wouldn't post a link to someone's album, but DSD is my girl, and her album is excellent! If you have a question, the odds are great that you'll find the answer here.  http://public.fotki.com/dontspeakdefeat/


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 13, 2005)

Pebbles you are too sweet for words!!


----------



## mohair (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting this information.  I am a newby and I was feeling extremely overwhelmed with all the information that is available.  I now know how to get started with my own regimen.  Thanks giving me some direction.


----------



## gogo (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm still pretty new as well & was wondering if this site has a "product review" section...so many members have posted great reviews on everything from protein treatments to styling gels to hairbrushes. It would be great to be able to read & compare opinions of those who have personal experience with the specific product I'm considering buying. (maybe a "sticky" could be started listing alphabetized product reviews ?) I realize I can do a search for each new prospective purchase but often there are so many posts regarding a single product (say LUST or Salerm or Surge) that the information one needs may be weighed down by the sheer volume of pages...just a suggestion!


----------



## Erika Kane (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you SOOO much for this link! I had a list about six pages long of products and reviews I wanted to go through with a highlighter... felt like finals time!


----------



## LoriLOCX (Feb 20, 2005)

This posting is right on time  
I think I've seen a few postings lately for newcomers (like me...  ) who have all these questions as soon as they arrived at LHCF.  Thank you for putting it here.


----------



## LoriLOCX (Feb 20, 2005)

DSD....all I can say is WOW!!!!  I read your stuff....you are truely a veteran with an awesome track record   ...and btw, your hair is da bomb!!!

I just wanted you to know that I viewed your album and saw your instructions to create the Bantu knots.  I've just tried them and I'm soooooo pleased!!!!!  This is REALLY,,REALLY...an awesome protective style for ANY LENGTH hair.

Thinking about posting  a "Newbie Starter Challenge", and would love it if a few good veterans like yourself would be there for moral support....if there are some questions along the way.

It can be a bit overwhelming when you have so many questions, and just don't know that it was probably already addressed in a posting. Speaking for myself, when I first found the board (just a few weeks now), I just went crazy...trying to read everything, ask everything, try everything...yeah, i became a junkie quick!!! But there is consistency to what is tried and true.

So, a newbie challenge to follow this posting would be great!!!




			
				dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> Pebbles you are too sweet for words!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 21, 2005)

Welcome LoriLOCX! 

Thank you for you kind words!! 

I am so elated that you find my guide helpful! I created this guide just for newbies like you. This board is huge and has massive information. It can be hard to navigate and do searches on what you are looking for. Hence this guide. I wanted to put the basics together for those who just want to get started on the way to healthy hair.

I am glad that the bantu set worked out for you!! 

As far as a newbie challenge, I don't see any reason why you cannot start one. I would love to help you out where you need it. There are many challenges on the board. I started the baggie challenge back in December and the Super Grow Out challenge in January. I wish you all the luck in getting your hair were you want it be and in reaching your hair goals. Remember patience is the main ingredient in growing our hair to great lengths. Take care. -DSD


----------



## LoriLOCX (Feb 21, 2005)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> Welcome LoriLOCX!
> 
> Thank you for you kind words!!
> 
> ...



YOU ARE THE BOMB DIGGITY GIRL!!!!!!
    
I'm going to send you a private message with a quick outline. I would love it if you would just review it to see if this would be a good way to go.  Tweak it if you feel it's needed.  I don't mind the help!!!

If there's anyone in here that wants to come to the 'NEWBIE GROWING OUT PARTY'....I'll post back here when it's ready and give you the link.

I CAN'T WAIT......DSD.....YOU'VE MADE MY NIGHT!!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 22, 2005)

LoriLOCX said:
			
		

> YOU ARE THE BOMB DIGGITY GIRL!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to send you a private message with a quick outline. I would love it if you would just review it to see if this would be a good way to go. Tweak it if you feel it's needed. I don't mind the help!!!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!! I am glad to see you are excited about growing some hair and helping others.


----------



## Lilpretty1125 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd love to be a part of the newcomer's challenge! I too am so glad that this site was created and DSD, you are awesome! your tips and instructions are just what I need to help me during my Super Growth challenge. 



			
				dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> Welcome LoriLOCX!
> 
> Thank you for you kind words!!
> 
> ...


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks! 
It sounds like you are crunk about growing some hair!




			
				Lilpretty1125 said:
			
		

> I'd love to be a part of the newcomer's challenge! I too am so glad that this site was created and DSD, you are awesome! your tips and instructions are just what I need to help me during my Super Growth challenge.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 12, 2005)

i'm glad this is a sticky!


----------



## PatTodd (Mar 28, 2005)

Count me in!  I have 3cFi hair which I have pretty much been ignoring.  I work out a lot and have had great trouble finding a style which works with my fitness routine.  For the last year or so I have just been pulling it back into a bun and chopping it into a short bob every summer.  I recently decided I would like to have some length again.  Currently my hair is a little longer than mid-neck length, but with some breakage at my hairline and where I secure the elastic for my bun.  

I have been on the site only about a week and have learned so much.  As I type this I have my hair ends oiled and wrapped up in a baggie under my first phony bun!    I took my alfalfa pills this morning!!    I'm looking forward to collarbone length by the end of the year!!

Pat


----------



## Return2Naptural (Apr 10, 2005)

Okay, so I have been a member for like almost 24 hours and I am hooked.  This is my second time naptural.  I backslid in April of 2004 because I said so much hair and I couldn't style it.  I wanted locs, but was afraid of the commitment.  Hind sight is 20/20, I wish I new about the twist/braid outs, the dominican blowout etc.  

So, how do I find out about the texture of my hair.  Do you recommend consulting a professional first, to find out if my hair is damaged and what it needs. Are there any stylist in Atlanta that specialize in determining the texture of our hair.

I am anxious to know.

Thanks


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 14, 2005)

Return2Naptural said:
			
		

> Okay, so I have been a member for like almost 24 hours and I am hooked. This is my second time naptural. I backslid in April of 2004 because I said so much hair and I couldn't style it. I wanted locs, but was afraid of the commitment. Hind sight is 20/20, I wish I new about the twist/braid outs, the dominican blowout etc.
> 
> So, how do I find out about the texture of my hair. Do you recommend consulting a professional first, to find out if my hair is damaged and what it needs. Are there any stylist in Atlanta that specialize in determining the texture of our hair.
> 
> ...


Welcome!!  Have you looked at the hair typing chart. We have one right here on the forum it's at the entrance. This should help you determine what your hair type is.


----------



## sky_blu (May 4, 2005)

PatTodd said:
			
		

> Count me in!  I have 3cFi hair which I have pretty much been ignoring.  I work out a lot and have had great trouble finding a style which works with my fitness routine.  For the last year or so I have just been pulling it back into a bun and chopping it into a short bob every summer.  I recently decided I would like to have some length again.  Currently my hair is a little longer than mid-neck length, but with some breakage at my hairline and where I secure the elastic for my bun.
> 
> I have been on the site only about a week and have learned so much.  As I type this I have my hair ends oiled and wrapped up in a baggie under my first phony bun!    I took my alfalfa pills this morning!!    I'm looking forward to collarbone length by the end of the year!!
> 
> Pat




So does anyone have an answer to her question because Im also a  and have the same problem. Every year I get forced into the haircut and I want some length as well


----------



## Lucia (Jun 20, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> So does anyone have an answer to her question because Im also a  and have the same problem. Every year I get forced into the haircut and I want some length as well



Welcome newbies, 
There are alot of people doing the baggie challenge I did it and it's just moisterizing your hair and using a plastic cap to keep the moisture in. Or you can moisterize, put up hair in a ponytail then cover your ponytail with a sandwich baggie, then secure a phonytail over it-the ones at the beauty supply.  
add: You can also wear the baggie at night/evenings at home or to bed just get a plastic haircap like the ones for deep conditoning treatments, put in your moisterizer, oils whatever you use and cover all your hair, I do this mostly instead of the phonypony.
This has helped many pelple retain length and defeat dryness.  
you can do a search on baggie method too.  
hth
Oh hair milestone/length chart. BTW APL=Arm pit length is in between shoulder length and Bra strap length=BSL
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f7/kbragg1/PG13hairchart.jpg





thanks Kbragg for the PG chart.


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Jun 20, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> Welcome newbies,
> There are alot of people doing the baggie challenge I did it and it's just moisterizing your hair and using a plastic cap to keep the moisture in. Or you can moisterize, put up hair in a ponytail then cover your ponytail with a sandwich baggie, then secure a phonytail over it-the ones at the beauty supply.
> This has helped many pelple retain length and defeat dryness.
> you can do a search on baggie method too.
> hth



My problem with the baggie method is that I don't like the phony ponies.  I feel funny wearing any type of weave.  But I think I will try this for the month of july. With my phony bun.  Just to see.


----------



## sapphire74 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello Everyone, I just became a subscribing member and I am so excited to be apart of this group.    I have braids in now that I will be taking out this weekend.  I would like to start my my healthy hair process. Can someone give me some advice as to where to start?  My hair length before my braids was to the top of my shoulders.  It's been about a month and three weeks since I have had a perm.  Should I get start out with a perm before I start my healthy hair process or try to continure stretching it out longer. I also have problem with dandruff and dry scalp can some or anyone e-mail or PM me advice as to what I should do and/or what products I should use? Thanks!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 23, 2005)

MsCrystal said:
			
		

> My problem with the baggie method is that I don't like the phony ponies.  I feel funny wearing any type of weave.  But I think I will try this for the month of july. With my phony bun.  Just to see.


You could just wear a plastic cap at home at night, like the ones that cover your entire hair. I use this baggie myself still works and the front gets moisture too. hth


----------



## Marquetta Breslin (Jun 24, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> You could just wear a plastic cap at home at night, like the ones that cover your entire hair. I use this baggie myself still works and the front gets moisture too. hth




Good information


----------



## Trea (Jul 5, 2005)

WOW! I feel so welcomed...Thanks


----------



## Bees (Jul 15, 2005)

I, too am a new member of this forum.  I am having a ball trying to absorb all this information.  Question about the baggie method...I usually wrap my hair at nite and roll the ends up with Mango Butter in the morning before taking a shower.  I have been doing this for the last few months in an effort to keep the flat irons out of my hair.  Could I also wrap my hair at nite and sleep with a plastic cap on?


----------



## shunemite (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow! This info is so helpful. Thank you for taking the time to help us sistas out.


----------



## Sirena922 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks, this is certainly great information!


----------



## Sirena922 (Jul 21, 2005)

shunemite said:
			
		

> Wow! This info is so helpful. Thank you for taking the time to help us sistas out.


 
I'm a newby also, thanks for the info!!


----------



## Sirena922 (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 23, 2005)

U R welcome Ladies!!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 26, 2005)

Some links to old posts that will answer more questions for newbies.  Refers to attaining and keeping up waist length hair. 
Excuse me Allandra...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=810&page=1&pp=40
Hip/Tailbone? 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=61394
Waistlength hair ladies check in
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=54003
hth


----------



## Lucia (Jul 26, 2005)

Bees said:
			
		

> I, too am a new member of this forum. I am having a ball trying to absorb all this information. Question about the baggie method...I usually wrap my hair at nite and roll the ends up with Mango Butter in the morning before taking a shower. I have been doing this for the last few months in an effort to keep the flat irons out of my hair. Could I also wrap my hair at nite and sleep with a plastic cap on?


Yes you can, using a plastic cap is just a bigger baggie, I use this myself because I have a braided weave in now and can't wear the phonytail.


----------



## zzirvingj (Aug 21, 2005)

I use AVEDA HAIR DETOXIFIER.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 5, 2005)

*Tips for newbies and links for baggie*

Welcome 
If you want growth and health with visible results some tips that worked for many here: 
1. Keep your hair moisterized--CW condtioner washes really help with this some do them daily, some 2-3x/week. Scurl or sta soft fro, Infusium 23, mango and shea butters, coconut or monoi (tiare) oils. The oils and butters are to seal in the moisture once you've put your leave in scurl etc... in. No lauryl/laureth sulfate shampoos, shampoo less CW more. 

2. once you have your hair moisterized to keep the moisture in you may want to try the baggie method, there full baggie-plastic cap, or bun baggie you can wear a phony pony or just a bun cover. 
Baggie challenge post 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/fo...ead.php?t=64951

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/fo...ead.php?t=64951

*How to do the baggie with and withour a phonypony.* 
http://www.picturetrail.com/adrienne0914

http://www.picturetrail.com/adrienne0914

3. Trimm (dustings) only when needed, try to do them yourself or get someone you really trust or who does exactly what you tell them to do to help. Don't just get scissor crazy and cut off length. Stay away from scissor crazy stylists a trimm for them starts @ 2 inches they want ends sharp and even, if your not 3 inches passed your goal length or wearing your hair pin-straight daily this will mess you up because most peoples hair grows in sections some sections grow faster then the rest catch up. This means they will be cutting off your progress. this was long but I hope it helps.
Drink plenty of watertoo, and think about vitamins.


----------



## cocowhite (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi I'm newbie and this is my first post. I have been lurking around here for awhile and finally to decided to pay to play...I know I will definitely enjoy 
I will update my profile soon with my album and hair information.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 9, 2005)

cocowhite said:
			
		

> Hi I'm newbie and this is my first post. I have been lurking around here for awhile and finally to decided to pay to play...I know I will definitely enjoy
> I will update my profile soon with my album and hair information.


Welcome and good luck on your hair journey!!


----------



## offthechainliz (Sep 20, 2005)

wow, this is great information! I haven't been on the boards for a while and this is like a good recap for me.

thanks DSD you are godsent


----------



## Lioness (Oct 13, 2005)

Great thread!!!!
Really helpful!!


----------



## Candy_C (Oct 22, 2005)

hey i'm a newbie but i've been lurking for nearly a YEAR! i have gained alot of brilliant advice (thanks to all) and my hair was so damaged b4, it was barely shoulderlength (novemebr 04) and NOWWWW its past armpit!!! thankyou so much i could kiss all of y'all....but i wont bother lol xXx


----------



## curlyj (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanx so much for posting this...very helpful as I am a newbie as well....I do hope that I experience as much success as the veterans of LHCF 

I'm natural and colored, so I know I need all the help I can get to get my desired length and overall HEALTH!
Great Thread!!!


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Oct 26, 2005)

Candy...like you I'm a newbie.....lurked for a while...gave in...glad I did.

Lucia....YOUR HAIR IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! How do you do it?

DSD......(*guru*) :notworthy  I applaud you for your dedication and willingness to help all of us follicularly challenged people here
My husband is shaking his head at me b/c I have PJ ism at it's WORST and now I'm on a whole new level after reading some of the posts!!!!

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I am so glad you all are finding this information helpful. HHG


----------



## Cooyah (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks so much for all this information, i have been trying to figure out for so long but i had some great tips from Robin Woods who has the www.growafrohairlong.com.. thanks again


----------



## babi_71686 (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks for the info. i don't know what to do about my hair. it's out of control.


----------



## kimcelestain (Dec 6, 2005)

Just wanted to say Hello!!  To Everyone!   I'm a Young Black Man Struggling, but considering all things, not doing to terrible at keeping my hair healthy!  I'm Currently Working in the middle East so the quality and/or conditions of the water I'm using to wash my hair is definitely the pits and I will read dsd's guide and return when I've thoroughly read it and have questions which more than likely I will!    Right now my hair is about a 1\4 of an inch below my shoulders!  When I get a chance I will upload some photos to see what you think because honestly that breakdown of hair types was crazy and I've probably got characteristics of all 4 types!      Oh yeah haven't really seen any men on this forum but hey hair is hair whether man or woman ...... I guess!   Anyway God bless and I'll talk to you all in a minute!  


Peace! 

*Kim Celestain* 
N.M.T.B.N. 
(Not Meant To Be Neat) 
LIFE
_A Glimpse of Eternity / we wallow in the wishful thinkings too frightened to peek out the doors of society's plantation/ and push the envelope_


----------



## wilmaty (Dec 8, 2005)

Pepples, 

I appreciate the information and since I am a newby I was wondering if you have any suggestions for a teenager that is transitioning from a relaxer back to natural, and for myself.  I am 2 mos. loc'd.erplexed


----------



## CinnaMocha (Dec 8, 2005)

I am finally a member with full benefits and looking forward to a lot progress with my hair on this board.  It was hard hanging out in the background and not being able to jump in or ask pertinent questions.  Glad to be a part of this fine community!


----------



## wilmaty (Dec 13, 2005)

Help!  I am a newcomer to the group and I am trying to find out as much as I can to help myself and my daughters into the long hair world.  I have gone through the attachment and created my own list.  I have one problem though, I have no idea what some of the acronyms mean!  Can someone help me out with a list?  I would appreciate it.  I have been looking through the threads to find out what they mean.


----------



## offthechainliz (Dec 13, 2005)

which acronyms do you nee help with?


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Dec 13, 2005)

wilmaty said:
			
		

> Help! I am a newcomer to the group and I am trying to find out as much as I can to help myself and my daughters into the long hair world. I have gone through the attachment and created my own list. I have one problem though, I have no idea what some of the acronyms mean! Can someone help me out with a list? I would appreciate it. I have been looking through the threads to find out what they mean.


 
Hi.  I'm new too!  There is a list of acronyms on this website.  If you look on the same page where you accessed this link/heading.  It's the fourth one down!

Happy growing to you and your daughters!


----------



## wilmaty (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey offthechainliz, and SweetCaramel1!  I found it! Thank you both for the help.  My oldest did the Baggie method today under her ponytail.  My baby is a basketball player and wears cornrows most of the time.  I have to figure out a way to keep her moisturized. Again, thank you both.  I am on my way!


----------



## churchie (Dec 26, 2005)

This forum is a god send. I am so glad I found you. Looking for help with my daughters hair, the first thing I learned here was to let go of the baby shampoo by you know who and _moisturize!_ A wonderful difference can be seen in just two weeks. Thank you ladies.

I continued to peek in just about every day viewing your different albums and became inspired to say the least. I've joined and am now on my mission to grow _healthy _hair (for myself and my daughter), and if we gain great lengths that is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Motivator01 (Jan 21, 2006)

Newbie myself and was looking for a Newbie challege. I did the big chop back in August 05  but just found the forum in December and I must say 'IT CHANGED MY LIFE" hope I am not being over zealost but I am on here alll the time and I mean all the time (lol) when I can steal a free moment for myself I am on the furum.  DSD'S  webpage is the best for info and it got me on my way ... SO COUNT ME IN for the NEWBIE CHALLEGE


----------



## juicy555 (Jan 23, 2006)

I would love a newbie challenge. Right now I'm just shooting for healthy hair, but my eventual goal is mid back. Hair's very short (earlobe) colored and relaxed. Yes I know now this is bad. Add postpartum. Can you say BREAKAGE!! SHEDDING?!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Courtesy of DSD a/k/a Dontspeakdefeat.
> If you are new here, and would like a starting point, this is the best you can find!! It's absolutely complete. http://journals.fotki.com/dontspeakdefeat/newcomer/ Also, I normally wouldn't post a link to someone's album, but DSD is my girl, and her album is excellent! If you have a question, the odds are great that you'll find the answer here.  http://public.fotki.com/dontspeakdefeat/


 
Hi, I'm a newbie and have been a lurker for sometime now!    I am so happy to be a member of LHCF.  You ladies have been a blessing to me.  My hair has changed so much since coming to this forum. I'm not ready to do the Big Chop yet.  I will wait until my newgrowth is shoulder length and then "Chop, Chop!!!  I'm in on the challenge to have healthy, long hair!

God Bless you to all of you who have shared your hair problems and successes for people like me.  Looking for to sharing my info with you all too!

Hopefully, I'll be able to start a new album and share my photos with you all.  God bless you.


----------



## Teacake (Jan 23, 2006)

Long time lurker, new at posting. 
I have learned so much from everyone at this site. It's filled with so much useful information, and positive people. Thanks LHCF! 

Teacake
LHCF Newbie


----------



## mashbaba1 (Jan 28, 2006)

I have been a longtime lurker, but decided to jump right in. I would also love a newbie challenge. I have learned sooooo much from this site, and hopefully my hair will become as long and healthy as alot of others that i have seen here.


----------



## growingbrown (Feb 12, 2006)

I have finally decided to join this forum.  I plan to be apart of your challanges and grow my hair long.  I am currently shoulder lenght and seems to be staying there.  My hair type I think is 4a/b.  I have relaxed hair and plain to streach my relaxer until June.  My last relaxer was December 31, 2005.  I plan to take the crown and glory challange, I am in braids now.  I hope that all of you can help me and I hope that I can be of help also.  When I can buy a camara or figure out how to use my cell phone camara, I will post pictures.

Thank you for your time in reading this post....


----------



## Cien (Feb 15, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Courtesy of DSD a/k/a Dontspeakdefeat.
> If you are new here, and would like a starting point, this is the best you can find!! It's absolutely complete. http://journals.fotki.com/dontspeakdefeat/newcomer/ Also, I normally wouldn't post a link to someone's album, but DSD is my girl, and her album is excellent! If you have a question, the odds are great that you'll find the answer here.  http://public.fotki.com/dontspeakdefeat/


 
Wow.. pardon my manners!!   I should have stopped by this post FIRST, before I started posting out there! 

Hello Ladies!!   I'm a newbie, however I've been lurking heavily since July 2005,and I just decided to join.  And I just want to THANK YOU ALL for all of this WONDERFUL information!!! 

Dontspeakdefeat, I have printed all of the information from your album, and it is full of highlights, checkmarks, underlines...and notes from the methods that I've tried!!!   I've also printed out SouthernGirl's relaxer tips--and it was a great help when I self relaxed last year!!

 I've been wearing a bun/baggie since last summer, and my hair is sooooooo much healthier because of it!  

And check this out, while at my pt job at Walmart, I sparked a convo with a customer who had some Nexxus products from the salon in her buggy. We started talking about hair, and come to find out, that SHE is a member on this board!!!!! Can you believe that?!! And she about DIED when I pulled my bun off and showed her my baggie!! LOLOL!  

And check this-----when I visited my sister in MS last August, she kept questioning me about my bun/baggie. I just told her that I was trying to get my hair healthy again. But she sorta turned her nose up at me for wearing it everyday. 
  When I saw her again at Christmas, my hair hadn't grown very much, maybe a couple of inches, but it was SOOOO MUCH healthier with this nice sheen. She said--"what are you doing to your hair? It looks so good!!"  I was like--- uh--huh... you were dissing my bun a few months ago, and NOW you wanna know what I'm doing!!.. lol

Anyway, this board has been truly been a miracle discovery for me!!!  A God-send for real!  I think I became a pj after my first month of finding this board!!  The lil Korean man at my BSS knows my first name now! lol

I've bought and tried everything from the MTG, to the Elasta QP Mango Butter (which I LOVE, LOVE LOVE!!) to the S-Curl for the new growth, to just a plethora of other products!! 



I apologize for the long post, but I just want to say hello--and thank you to all of you ladies for your information!!


----------



## SweetAKA (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Ladies,

  Just wanted to say hello and that I am a newbie, but I have been lurking on this board for awhile. I really want to thank everyone on here, from the newbie’s (asking questions that I know I wanted to ask), to the veterans for giving awesome advice and encouragement. I've been through a lot just in the past few months, dealing with a small bout of skin cancer and just knowing that I can grow my hair back healthy and full has really given me something to look forward too.
  So I just want to say thanks a lot to everyone. Even though I don’t know you, you've helped me out a lot. So I cant wait to get into some challenges and convo's.   So peak out my fotki album and I will be updating it on a regular basis, leave comments and suggestions to help me along on my journey.


----------



## dcstarr (Feb 20, 2006)

This site is great. This weekend I stumbled upon this site and I swear I've been on this thing for hours since then   I have a LOOOONG hair journey ahead but this place has given me some inspriation and guidance already. Thanks!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 21, 2006)

AWESOME thread ladies!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 14, 2006)

Just wanted to post the link to info i have agthered on 1 site 
http://www.freewebs.com/luciaj/
 in case my siggy doesn't show up.


----------



## CreoleInDC (Mar 15, 2006)

If you're just starting out as I am...you're welcome to check out my site as I'm taking all of the info I'm learning here, at BBBS and Diaspora and trying it all out.  I'm pretty honest about what worked for my hair and what didn't.


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 5, 2006)

This guide is sooo _excellent_, and absolutely THOROUGH. Its just _great_ to have all the information compiled in such an organized manner, because all of the various products, ideas, regiments, etc. on the board can be so overwhelming. Thanks so mch for putting this together, DSD.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 14, 2006)

Excellent thread!!!!  Thanks to all the women on this sight for all your wisdom.


----------



## adassa (May 31, 2006)

Thank you sooooo much for this post.  I am new to the site and this is exactly what I needed.


----------



## culbreth732 (Jun 6, 2006)

hi guys i am new and want to know what products to use? i only get a perm every 3 months and my hair length is mid back. the perm my hairdresser use is affriam is this good and what shampoos do i need to use please help me. because i am so lost. thanks


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Jun 11, 2006)

Good Morning Guys:
I am excited...I have joined and it has taken me two days to get in touch with paypal. Needless to say, I have joined and here now and sooooooo
excited..

I am a newbie...I have started my lil notebook of notes and have tons of questions. I hope I don't work everyone nerves with my questions.

anyhow, I found out about your sight through someone off of myspace. I currently have braids in my hair that I am taking out next week. My hair is in bad shape I will be taking pictures next week to and start my journal.

I was wearing the weave and my hair had got healthy and started letting people fool in my hair and it feel out so about six months ago I cut it all off wore the weaves and got braids about a two months ago. I haven't had a perm in the front of my hair for about two months. My goal is to wear my hair natural to about the end of July. Just want it to breathe. My first question is should I put the braids back in or just put the weave back in? My issue with the braids is my edges are real thin...What  can  I do about that?

I have also purchased MSM powder and Biotin..I have started taking yesterday. I am taking one teaspon of MSM powder in Milk..Can i do that? Is that to much or to little?

With me taking a multi-vitamin, MSM powder and biotin-is that ok? I am not overdosing am I?

A sista in need of help..
I think that is all I am going to ask for now..
But I will be back..

Thanks guys..


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh yeah-How do I figure out what my hair type is?

I haven't had a perm in my sides and back area in about six-seven months. It's been about two months or more for my bang area. I don't have color in my hair..

So If someone could help me with finding out my hair type.. 

thanks


----------



## Rashida (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello, my name is Rashida I'm new to this site. I have read numorous postings that have helped me tremendously, however I'm having a hard time learning to do twist outs please help!
Thanks,


----------



## cecepassion (Jun 19, 2006)

Great Information Thank's


----------



## mahogany66 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks a bunch, I had sooo many questions and this will be VERY HELPFUL..!!!!


----------



## lashay06 (Jul 11, 2006)

Wonderful Information..Greatly Appreciated..Thanks soooo much for getting us newbies on the right track.


----------



## Braided~Beauty (Jul 26, 2006)

I loved reading through this.  I learned so much, thank you for this information.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Jul 27, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Courtesy of DSD a/k/a Dontspeakdefeat.
> If you are new here, and would like a starting point, this is the best you can find!! It's absolutely complete. http://journals.fotki.com/dontspeakdefeat/newcomer/ Also, I normally wouldn't post a link to someone's album, but DSD is my girl, and her album is excellent! If you have a question, the odds are great that you'll find the answer here.  http://public.fotki.com/dontspeakdefeat/


I'm new to the site but not new to researching hair care.  I tried to click on the link to read the information in this journal but my company has it firewalled so I can't view it.  I was wondering if someone could post it in this thread for restricted folks like me?  If this has already been done, please forgive me for asking.  I just didn't want to read through all of the pages in this post to look for it.


----------



## tijay (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks soooo much! this is exactly what i needed - let the progress begin


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Sep 22, 2006)

*Hello. My lurking has ended and I'm so glad to be amongst you all. The STARTING PAGE is so very helpful, ie..condition wash, baggies, protective styles et. al. I have learned so much! I'm about 18 inches from the top of my head root to my ends.The joke is the left side is 14 inches. I did not even realize that until a new hairdresser brought it to my attention. {I don't know how I never noticed the discrepancy.} Changed hair salon 'cause previous hair salon refused to trim my ends over 9 months plus never informed me how my edges were thinning and breaking. Wow, the foul things I/they used to do to damage my hair {combing from root, color with relaxing, hot blowdrys} .  My goal is to add six inches a year, maintaining the 'normal' growth rate for hair and to take responsibility for my hair health. My products are so many since I've started reading the LHCF archives. I've checked my rotating products and am surprised at the list!* {Thank goodness for my new Sally's card}*STIMULATORS & GROWTH *
*HAWAIIAN SILKY -MIRACLE WORKER 14 IN 1{not tried yet}*
*ORGANIC ROOT STIMULATOR-OLIVE OIL MOISTURIZING HAIR LOTION {wonderful stuff}*
*PARVENU T-TREE GROWTH CREME {good stuff} **KUZ REGENERATING CREAM {hair dresser recommended this}*

*DR. MIRACLES ANTI BREAKAGE STRENGTHINING CREME {good stuff} **AVON DRY END SERUM {the best, quick hair smoother}}*
*CONDITIONERS*
*SILICON MIX {good when wanting full, natural look}*
*MISS KEY 10 EN 1 SUPER CONDITIONER {good stuff}*
*FRUCTIS   FORTIFYING CONDITIONER {love this}*

*PARVENU- LEAVE IN CONDITIONER **THERMASILK MOISTURE INFUSING CONDITIONER {untried}*
*HOLLYWOOD BEAUTY CARROT CHOLESTEROL CONDITIONER *

*PAUL MITCHELL THE CONDITIONER- LEAVE IN MOISTURE CONDITIONER {expensive but where's the shine?}*
*SHAMPOO*
*THERMASILK MOISTURE INFUSING SHAMPOO {untried} **FRUCTIS FORTIFYING SHAMPOO { love the silky results}*

*IMPLEMENTS*
*COMARE HARD RUBBER COMB {couldn't do without}*
*DENMAN WIDE FLAT PADDLE BRUSH {couldn't do without}*
*SILK SCARVES {essential}*
*LARGE HOLE COTTON HAIR NET {yes, I know but the silk slips sometimes}*
*DAILY SUPPLEMENTS*
*ONE A DAY MULTIVITAMIN*
*2 TBLS APPLE CIDER VINEGAR & BLACKSTRAP MOLASSES*
*Kinda long but, confession is good for the roots.*
*Glad to meet you. Pix ASAP*
*BrooklynSouth*


----------



## mppaul2 (Sep 23, 2006)

This is great   glad to know being the last to discover a good thng isn't a bad thing!!  Thank you sooooo much!!


----------



## mightycute912 (Oct 14, 2006)

Can someone explain what the hair type mean? I see 1, 2a, 4a, etc. What is that?


----------



## Social.Buttahfly (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the help I needed it! Where do I find my hair type ex 4a etc?


----------



## from36to38 (Oct 25, 2006)

mightycute912 said:
			
		

> Can someone explain what the hair type mean? I see 1, 2a, 4a, etc. What is that?



CLICK ON "HOME" AT THE TOP LEFT OF THE PAGE AND GO TO "HAIR TYPE"...I'M A NEWBIE AND A 4B


----------



## ALWAYZL8 (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm new to the board and I enjoyed the post as well.  I am having trouble finding a good moisturizer.  I don't want to turn into a PJ.  I'm on a tight budget, but I will spend what is necessary on good products that I will use until I have to squeeze the bottle.  I'm also trying to figure out my hair type.  I need a hair twin!


----------



## kls4c03 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks so much!! This is very helpful and I feel a little less frustrated about my hair. I'm setting up my blog and album so I can track my progress.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Nov 10, 2006)

hey, I am here with you. i am going to get some pics up this weekend to start tracking. i am going to start my vitamins tomorrow and my treatments this weekend.  i may splurge and buy a lace front wig for one of my protective styles


----------



## CrystalRain (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks sooo much!! This information is incredibly helpful. This and the acronyms should be automatically emailed to everyone who joins. I still have a ton to learn but I feel a little less lost now!!


----------



## Naphy (Nov 15, 2006)

This post is very useful ! It was the first thing which helped me to learn on hair care ever ^^ It's a must see !


----------



## PeachPie (Nov 21, 2006)

Very thorough and informative, including the links!  Thanks


----------



## DKO (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks ladies for all the informative information. As a newbie I'm in the process of developing my regimine. Can anyone suggest a good daily moisturizer that does not leave your hair greasy?


----------



## Kali*Ma (Nov 25, 2006)

...Thank You so much for this info. I am definitely a newbie...and dont know where to begin...erplexed ...but im so happy that someone has this for us to learn from.


----------



## Mynappturalme (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks so much for the advice.  I love this site


----------



## cocoabutta98 (Nov 30, 2006)

Just want to say hello, I am so glad i joined this forum... My hair grows an breaks off constantly. I hope I can find a solution here... Everyone's hair is so beautiful I can't wait to get started.


----------



## thiccknlong (Feb 16, 2007)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Courtesy of DSD a/k/a Dontspeakdefeat.
> If you are new here, and would like a starting point, this is the best you can find!! It's absolutely complete. http://journals.fotki.com/dontspeakdefeat/newcomer/ Also, I normally wouldn't post a link to someone's album, but DSD is my girl, and her album is excellent! If you have a question, the odds are great that you'll find the answer here.  http://public.fotki.com/dontspeakdefeat/


 
OMG ! If this isn't a God - send ! Thank you soooo much  ... Love you guys !


----------



## LADYCHOCOLATE (Feb 16, 2007)

I am new here and I want to say hello and thanks for all the great tips I find in this board.

Sorry for my bad english, i'm French and I have to improve my english


----------



## hennagirl (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you Pebbles and Dontspeakdefeat, this is exactly what I needed to get up to speed.


----------



## Jazzmommy (Feb 16, 2007)

Great info! Thanks ladies


----------



## trpaige (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello, I am a newbie and was really overwhelmed by the site.  Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Aug 10, 2007)

Bumping for all the newbies out there!


----------



## *KP* (Oct 9, 2007)

just HAD to subscribe to this!


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow! I almost forgot I wrote this. I am glad that it has helped so many people.


----------



## GETHEALTHY (Mar 31, 2008)

Dontspeakdefeat 

girl your fotki is the reason i wanted to start taking better care of my hair. Keep doing what ya doing homegirl!


----------



## shmmr (May 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

I've been lurking for a couple of weeks and decided to join - thanks for putting the newbie links in one spot, makes it a little easier because I'm on info overload here


----------



## chocolatethai (May 6, 2008)

bumping for my friend


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (May 12, 2008)

BUMPING!!!!


----------



## conskeeted (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi everyone!!

I've been lurking for a minute too as a member - I'm really focused now on getting it going. I had a quick question -  I see the glossary for all the acronyms but I'm still a little hazy on some.  what are 4a and 1b and 4c referring to in hair type?  

I'd like my siggy to reflect where I am and my goal 

Anyone help? Please?

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

Bumped for newbies


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 13, 2008)

seriousley, this is what this site needs

i vote for this being a sticky


----------



## TinkaBella (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you peebles! I needed a little guidance and structure on what to do, and Im glad I found this thread, and I love this website. I can wait to post pictures of my journey to waist length hair, right now im just touching the bottom of my neck!


----------



## swalker31 (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG!! DSD,
Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 
I booked marked your page and titled as my hair bible..I really appreciate the step by step instructions. I'm new to this and I did not know where to begin, so I really appreciate it. Currently my hair is maybe 1 to 2 inches long and I'm wearing a wig. Do think wearing wigs will stunt my growth in anyway? I don't want to do braids just yet being that my hair so short and I really want to utilize your shampoo regime with my hair and then add on once I get more length. Thanks again for generous information you've provided. God Bless

Shelia


----------



## queen1908 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks so much for adding this thread!!! Im a newbie and was very lost! 

Thanks again! Now only if the newbies could get a LHCF dictionary so we can learn the terminology!! 

Queen


----------



## brownbean96 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you so much for this thread.  I was one of those newbies discussed - I've been feeling totally overwhelemed - but this thread gives me a GREAT starting point.


----------



## yahswill76 (Sep 3, 2009)

I love this thread.  Thank you so much.  I was feeling extremely overwhelmed.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 3, 2009)

Glad it still helps. Wow. After all these years.


----------



## msa (Sep 3, 2009)

Great thread!


----------

